# Bunny wheel



## Balletdancer08 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi all. I'm new. I wanted to share the exercise wheel that I made for my boys Henry and Baelfire. They absolutely love it and use it all day. 

Here is a link to a video of them using it. :bunny22:
http://youtu.be/RFlqkkW4he0


----------



## bunnycuddle101 (Feb 21, 2015)

Very cool I want one lol


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead (Feb 21, 2015)

Genius! I want one too! LOL Nice job!


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 21, 2015)

This makes me nervous. Everything I've always read warns that bunnies' backs aren't made for a wheel. But I've never seen a wheel like this one. :dunno


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 21, 2015)

If it was uncomfortable for the rabbits back they wouldnt be using it.
Great job.


----------



## Balletdancer08 (Feb 21, 2015)

Blue eyes said:


> This makes me nervous. Everything I've always read warns that bunnies' backs aren't made for a wheel. But I've never seen a wheel like this one. :dunno




Its a very big wheel. It's 24 inches tall. It's probably 2-3 times the size of the wheel I have for my chinchillas.


----------



## Balletdancer08 (Feb 21, 2015)

Here is the website that I used. The design is for a cat wheel. I got the back circle from the Home Depot. It was already shaped. And I didn't use Masonite as they have in the list. I used some old marly dance floor. 

http://stitchesnsews.blogspot.com/2013/02/home-made-cat-wheel.html


----------



## rachaeeelanneee (Feb 22, 2015)

That's amazing!! I want one for my bun!!


----------



## shelby_jonesss (Mar 7, 2015)

This is so cool!!


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh my goodness!! Love it!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Mar 16, 2015)

pretty neat ... doesn't look to hard to built either ..

I might have some little changes done to it but would keep the same concept =0)


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Mar 18, 2015)

Lokin4AReason said:


> pretty neat ... doesn't look to hard to built either ..
> 
> I might have some little changes done to it but would keep the same concept =0)




What would you change to it? &#128522;


----------



## AndrewLRose (Mar 24, 2015)

very cool. I also want to have one for my boys. Can you share how to make it?

--------------------------------
http://maxxtest300supplement.com/


----------



## pani (Mar 24, 2015)

That's so awesome!


----------



## Balletdancer08 (Apr 3, 2015)

AndrewLRose said:


> very cool. I also want to have one for my boys. Can you share how to make it?
> 
> --------------------------------
> http://maxxtest300supplement.com/




If you check above, I posted a link to the website I used to make it.


----------



## Baron (Apr 4, 2015)

I give you 10 out of 10 for creativity. 

However the Baron gets plenty of exercise, he runs circles around my feet when I step into the room. He likes to run across the living room carpet and slide into the kitchen across the tiled flooring. Recently he has taken to running up an down the stairs. I only find that annoying at 3 to 4 am because of the noise he makes doing it. He is a very active roommate, so I don't think I will be needing a bunny treadmill anytime soon.


----------

